# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΠΡΟΣΦΟΡΑ ΜΕΡΟΚΑΜΑΤΟΥ

## aris52

Καλησπερα η συζυγος διαθετει καταστημα επιδιορθωσεις ρουχων στην Καλληθεα ψαχουμε λοιπον καποιον να μας εγκαταστησει φωτισμο led στο μαγαζι θα μπορουσα να τα εβαζα και εγω αλλα λογω ηλικιας :Bye:  δεν εμασται για ακροβασιες Οι ενδ/μενοι ασ μου στειλουν ΠΜ thanks....

----------

Gaou (08-06-18)

----------

